# Found! Friendly Tagged Pigeon



## birdwatcher (May 20, 2008)

A pigeon has been sitting on my front porch for 2 days - he appears healthy and has been drinking water and crushed unslated peanuts. I do not want to continue feeding him because our neighborhood has outdoor cats, foxes, etc. and I would prefer not to plump him up for their benefit.

He has a red tag on his right ankle with numbers and letters and a plain green tag on his left ankle.

The red tag reads AU WRC 3493 2006.

I live in Des Plaines, IL

I understand that the city also tags pigeons, but this one seems overly friendly. If it is someone's pigeon, I'd love to help him gt home.


----------



## Lovebirds (Sep 6, 2002)

birdwatcher said:


> A pigeon has been sitting on my front porch for 2 days - he appears healthy and has been drinking water and crushed unslated peanuts. I do not want to continue feeding him because our neighborhood has outdoor cats, foxes, etc. and I would prefer not to plump him up for their benefit.
> 
> He has a red tag on his right ankle with numbers and letters and a plain green tag on his left ankle.
> 
> ...


Hold on and I'll get you the info you need. Be right back.


----------



## Lovebirds (Sep 6, 2002)

Here is the contact information for the club that the bird is from.
Mr. Chlebek should be able to tell you who the owner of the bird is. What you've got there is a lost racing pigeon and it most likely stopped to rest and hopefully find some food and water. If you need further assistance or can't get in touch with the club, please let us know.


WILL COUNTY RPC
MICHAEL CHLEBEK
FRANKFORT, IL
815-469-3488
[email protected]


----------



## birdwatcher (May 20, 2008)

*Thank you!*

I will call right away! I appreciate the quick answer!


----------



## Lovebirds (Sep 6, 2002)

glad to help...........


----------



## Lovebirds (Sep 6, 2002)

I just checked a map and see where you are and where the contact is, is only about 40 miles or so. Seems the bird ALMOST made it home. Have you captured the bird or is it still loose? I expect the owner will tell you to just leave the bird and it will come home. However, if you've captured the bird, the best thing to do is take it about 10 miles north, towards home and release it. That way it will go home and not continue to stay at your house.


----------



## birdwatcher (May 20, 2008)

I contacted the owner and he did say that as long as he does not appear to be injured (he doesn't) to just leave him - no feeding, etc. and he will eventually leave.

I work not far from where he lives, so I did offer to give him a lift home if the need should arise.

Thanks for your help - I learned ALOT about pigeons in the last two days! I have a whole new outlook!

Sherry


----------



## Lovebirds (Sep 6, 2002)

Geuss I should have said "south", not "north"............


----------



## Lovebirds (Sep 6, 2002)

birdwatcher said:


> I contacted the owner and he did say that as long as he does not appear to be injured (he doesn't) to just leave him - no feeding, etc. and he will eventually leave.
> 
> I work not far from where he lives, so I did offer to give him a lift home if the need should arise.
> 
> ...


Ok. That's great. I'm sure that everything will work out. Keep our web site handy...........pigeons seems to "find" people who will look after them. Thanks again for caring.


----------



## spirit wings (Mar 29, 2008)

two thumbs up Renee! quick response to find that pijies home!


----------

